# So how old is too old to start agility?



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> So as not to hijack Ann's agility thread (congrats again) how old is too old to start a dog in agility?
> ...
> Don't even get me started on the handler starting at an old age...


Oh, I thought you were talking about the handler! I don't think there is an upper age limit for the dog as long as they are not suffering from hip dysplasia or arthritis. Many sponsoring organizations have a special class for older dogs with lower jump heights and longer course times.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you think their performance would suffer due to them not getting the puppy agility stuff? While Doo and Breeze are not geriatric by any means, they have not had any exposure to the sport, well other than the tunnel.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We started Rose Lee last year and she was 8, she did great.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think this depends on the health of the dog...  

I suspect that an older dog is not going to have a chance doing the high level agility like we see on TV (OMG - I was just smiling like a dope watching the small dogs flying over the Purina challenge course on TV yesterday - I've NEVER seen a papillion MOVE that fast!). 

We did fun agility with our five year old (bilateral elbow dysplasia) and his seven year old big brother. 

Danny quickly learned all of the obstacles. Especially the weaves - he learned those really fast and would whip through them. Our instructor was pushing us to go preferred with him, but when he started getting stiff again, we quit all the training.  

Definitely if he had been healthy, we would have tried showing him.

ETA - Sammy (7 year old) had great hips and elbows, but because his real owner and trainer wasn't working with him (she had a baby at home), he wasn't picking up the weaves and obstacles as fast as he could have. He had to learn my other's sister's handling style, etc.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Megora said:


> I think this depends on the health of the dog...
> 
> I suspect that an older dog is not going to have a chance doing the high level agility like we see on TV (OMG - I was just smiling like a dope watching the small dogs flying over the Purina challenge course on TV yesterday - I've NEVER seen a papillion MOVE that fast!).


Yes, if they were not totally sound, I wouldn't even consider it, especially with all the jumping and thumping. 

That's what I was thinking, that they wouldn't be MACH material, but if we could get out there have fun, get a couple titles, just as a change of pace, I'd go for it. 

What channel was the Purina Challenge on?? I got to figure out how to find this stuff, bummer I missed it.:doh:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Yes, if they were not totally sound, I wouldn't even consider it, especially with all the jumping and thumping.
> 
> That's what I was thinking, that they wouldn't be MACH material, but if we could get out there have fun, get a couple titles, just as a change of pace, I'd go for it.
> 
> What channel was the Purina Challenge on?? I got to figure out how to find this stuff, bummer I missed it.:doh:


I think it was ABC sports yesterday? It was fabulous watching that - especially the small dog agility. When I watched that I was just thinking that the owners are holding their dogs back in obedience, because those dogs were ROCKETS!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I think it depends on your goals. Maxine did some agility she started at 8.5 after her first TPLO surgery. She learned all the obstacles, including weaves and teeter. She did not like the weaves and eventually didn't like the teeter, so we did all the other obstacles. She never trialed, and she never jumped maximum height, but she had fun. 

I think "any" dog can benefit from agility. If it just the teamwork aspect or if you want to increase your dogs confidence. You don't have to trial. Belle didn't love agility, but she LOVED running with me. She was almost 2 when she started and 4 when she started trialing. 

I don't see why a dog healthy couldn't go out and start playing at age 6 or 7. Would they reach the highest pinnacle? Who knows? There are some amazing dogs out there. I think personally a "first dog" having a little age is a benefit on the handler, they have developed their problem solving and understand "space". Pups have to learn all that. However even though I am just starting with Gabby, seeing her potential has me all excited. 

My next agility dog may not have as much drive as Gooey. I may be too old to run another whipper snapper by then. LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think you should try it!!!! YAY! I certainly think that Doo and Breeze would have a great time and likely do pretty well. Especially since they have training experience, even though it is not in agility. Looking forward to hearing all about it! I am sure you will have a blast as well!

My generic answer would be it depends on the dog and the handler. If you have an active/fit dog that has been trained in other venues I don't think you would have a problem starting at any age. If you have a dog who is 7 and spent most of his doggy years happily keeping you company on the couch, he may be less inclined to be really successful at agility, but I would still encourage anyone to give it a shot.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go for it!!! 

My Rowdy started training after he was 6 (he had multiple health issues before then), started competing when he was 7 and died at 12+ still occassionally running .. He loved it! He always ran in Preferred and NADAC and I do not run my dogs in the wet; with older dogs I think this would be even more important. A caveat is; the older dogs really do appreciate a massage between runs


----------

